# Camping from kayaks- what to take?



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

G,day all. I am planning a couple of trips in the future that will require me to be self sufficient for a week or more. I'm looking at covering the Mary river (the south east queensland one) in two parts, the first would be from Kenilworth to Gympie. The second would cover from Gympie to the mouth in the Sandy Straits. 
I have wanted to do this since I was 12yo when my old man mined sand out of the Mary about 5km's down river from Kenilworth. Now with the threat of a usless dam at Traverston stuffing the Mary for good I figure it had better be sooner rather than later.

I'm just wondering who here has camped from thier yaks for a couple of days or more, and what did you find was important to take and what you would leave behind on your next trip?
I'm also interested in what type of food you would recomend for this sort of thing?

I saw a Hennessy hammoc I thought was great for yak camping coz you didn't need flat ground or any type of bed. The hammoc folds down to 7"by10" and wieghs 2kg and has no polls or pegs.

I haven't camped for ten years and when I was it was with a 2 room tent with table and chairs and all the other junk that ends up on the list ( you know the must haves) :? so any imput would be great 

cheers nodds


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Nodds,

I would be real keen, real keen to do this trip with you if you don't mind.

I have paddled from Miva near Theebine to Tiaro and that part of the trip is a journey of the soul.

There are several portages between Kennelworth and Maryborough (wiers) but other than that, when the river is flowing should be no great obsticles.

As for timing, I would suggest early autumn. much cooler for paddling and more likely hood of more water in the river.

A hennessey would be ideal. I am buying one shortly. The folk in the US who use them, all swear by them. Apart from that, about all you would realy need are adequate food, means to cook it and some changes of clothes and insect repellent.

What sort of boat are you looking at using on this trip?


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi Nodds & Hairymick,
Hammocks are only any good if you don't sleep on your side or tummy.

Also if the weather is cool enough that you need insulation on top eg sleeping bag, you'll need extra insulation eg newspaper underneath.
This is because the sleeping bag underneath has been compressed and isn't working and the air will cool you right down.

Cheers Mike


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I have only done overnight trips, but had plenty of room left over for more gear! key items:

Water
Lighter (or matches)
Torch, head torch.
Tent, sleeping bag, roll matt.
Thermals
Shoes (incase you have to walk a fair distance)
Cooking bits
Toilet Paper
Plastic bags
Food, tin food.

Thats the basics, I have also taken an esky with ice, but would only last 2 days max, but can at least have beer and meat the first coupe of nights. I also took a mini chair and a portable DVD player (minus the DVD).

Apart from all the fishing gear (plus hat and cream) that's all I have taken.

Good luck guys!

Ash


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Hairymick got in before me....was going to say that I would love to do this trip with you as well Nodds!

Has also been on my list of treks to do - my mates and I have walked the Obi Obi from below Baroon Pocket to the Kenilworth road and being kids in the Sunshine Coast Hinterland meant we spent a bit of time down the Kenilworth way on the pushbikes etc. Another reason is that it's one of the longer rivers in Queensland to paddle along that doesn't have crocs. It's a beautiful river from the little bits I have seen and it's a great idea to get in before the Traveston Dam goes ahead. That said, I couldn't see me having time available for a week long trek any time this year unfortunately.

In regards to camping - my experience of hammocks has been that they are great to snooze in and terribly uncomfortable to sleep in, this was a mesh style hammock though rather than a solid canvas style one but still - the restrict you to one sleeping position.

A small trangia type stove would be ideal for cooking.

I wouldn't leave without a small travel style pillow - it makes sleeping so much easier and enjoyable which in turn makes the days so much more enjoyable.

Insect Repellant.

Dry Bags for packing your gear in the yak

A good groundsheet for unpacking things onto and using as a "work" area at night.

A headlamp - infinitely handy when your trying to do things at night.

Travel, chamois type towell - packs down incredibly small and more importantly is very quick to dry...nothing worse than having a scrub and using your 3 day old damp, wet dog smelling towell to try and dry off.

Par-boiled or easy cook type rice. Put enough for dinner into a sealed container with water at the start of the day. Get to the end of the day and you have cooked rice ready to go - just need to heat it up. Saves trying to boil water, cook and drain boiling rice in the bush - at night - when your starving 

Lengths of cord or rope, zip ties and gaffa tape. All very handy - rope is good for a clothes line to dry the clothes out on. Even just to make paddle drip stoppers - you don't realise how annoying the water running down your paddle and into your lap is until you do a long, camping trip style paddle.

Decent shoes you don't mind getting wet and filthy - Dunlop Volleys are ideal. Also a pair of shoes/thongs you always keep dry - slipping into the wet volleys at sunrise to wander around for some firewood is less than enjoyable 

Getting a bit fancy now but if you can fit one of those collapsable camp chairs in then go for it.

There's a start for you - keep us up to date on the progress of the trip, would love to hear all about it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Also suggest being like bushwalkers and carry a plastic hand trowel to bury waste and toilet paper underground when finished to keep the banks pristine.

Plastic trowels are cheap and easily bought at kmart and camping outlets


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

another kayak full of beer :lol:


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

What sort of yak have you got Nodds?

If it's a Swing I've got a 'pod' for the rear tank well I can lend you. It's a great dry container and easily transportable.

Scotty... if you're going too I've got two pods so you can borrow one as well if you like.


----------



## reefcheck (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's a couple of sites worth a browse about kayak camping trips. First one has good info, including gear, from a trip in Tassie

http://maatsuyker.customer.netspace.net.au/strahan.html

This one more just gear and tips from REI in the USA.

http://www.rei.com/learn/LearnShareDeta ... E_PADDLING


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi Hairymick and Scotty beefs, you are both more than welcome to join me. Infact I was hoping somebody would want to do this with me, most of my mates reckon an adventure is something you watch on telly. So I'd love the company, a trip like this should be shared.
I think the images we could capture might raise yaking interest in this great river not to mention the fishing is fantastic. Iv'e seen bass, yelowbelly,Mary river cod, silver perch, spangled perch, mouth allmightys, salmon tail catfish and jew(eel tail catfish) all cought from the banks of the Mary so we should have a ball in yaks 

Dodge, good call. I'm planning on takeing one of those fold down army type shovels/pick thingys as well as fenceing pliers and some light tie wire.
The dry shoes for the mornings is a great idea and one I hadn't even contemplated.
ManjiMike you have a good point about the hammoc, I might have to trail it before winter finnishes and see how it goes.

Thanks Billybob for the kind offer but I'm hopfully picking up my Hobie Revolution this Saturday   I don't know if you go out much during winter but if you do I'd love to catch up with you for a fish sometime. :wink:

My basic idea for this trip is :explore, film, fish and enjoy. I was thinking about a couple of weekend type trips first to iron out the bugs, a bit like Hairymick did on his Miva to Tiaro trip ( which covers some fantastic country side, I used to live at Gundiah were Emerys bridge crosses over the Mary) So if you blokes are keen we'll work something out. 
Scotty beefs maybe you could squeez a weekend trip in befor the end of the year? If you ever feel like doing that walk from Baroon Pocket dam again let me know coz there are some huge bass in the gorges below the dam I'd like to have a go at.

Any other ideas on what to take or leave behinde we would be glad to hear them :wink: And anyone else interested in doing this trip or a weekend trip please just let us know.

Cheers reefcheck, ther is some great stuff in there :wink:

cheers for the imput. :wink: nodds


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Nodds you already know im keen if we get another couple of people that would be great. Only thing to add to the stuff you said is lots and lots and lots of fishing gear :lol: :lol: :lol:

Lee


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Howdy!

When I pack my food tins, I remove any paper labels and write the contents on the can with a permanent marker, avoiding mix up when it all gets wet and the labels peel off!

I also make up a big bag of trail mix (nuts and stuff) and fill a smaller bag from that every day to nibble on, keeps the energy up!

Rice! seal it well, it's no good salty..

While you are at home, wet your sleeping bag and then see how long it takes you to dry it. It's good to know, trust me!

Spare paddle, and don't skimp! The cheap one I took down the Colo broke in half every day for 3 days, ended the trip with a stick tied onto the blade! :roll:

Have fun!

Dan


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the offer of the pod Bill - was looking into fiiding one to buy a while back and to try one first would be great.

When do you think you'd be trying to do this trip Nodds? Will see how i'm going but would love to squeeze a weekend trip in sometime this year.


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Scotty beefs I'd be looking at some weekend trips any time after winter. As for the long trip I'd rather do it once it warms up a bit coz the fishing realy gets hot after September and the warmer it is the less we will have to take with us in the way of clothes and blankets. This will make paddling a bit hotter but you can allways go slide into the water for a swim. 
The Marys banks are nearly all lined with trees overhanging the water so apart from the middle of the day thiers plenty of shade cover to help keep things cool.
Scotty beefs are ther any other big trips you have on your wish list?
Maybe we could start a YAKTREKING type of thing here at AKFF? It could be a thread for these type of trips, covering what to take and leave, what rivers have been done or parts thier of, It would be like a log of AKFFers journeys.

nuff from me :wink: nodds


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nodds said:


> Maybe we could start a YAKTREKING type of thing here at AKFF? It could be a thread for these type of trips, covering what to take and leave, what rivers have been done or parts thier of, It would be like a log of AKFFers journeys.


Great Idea!!! One for the Moderators


----------



## sulo (Apr 9, 2007)

Now with the threat of a usless dam at Traverston stuffing the Mary for good I figure it had better be sooner rather than later.

Didn't "Deliverance " start out like this?


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi,
I go lightweight.

*Accommodation*
Bivi Bag - fold to size of football
Sleeping bag - fold to size of football
Self inflating sleeping mat - pretty much as above.

*Clothes*
Any clothes that need to stay dry go in a god dry bag

*Food*
Catch what I can and take some packaged
Alternatively;
You can send some stuff to post offices or get someone to meet you with extra supplies

I take a good quality gas stove

First Aid Kit

Electronics;
As much as possible to use the same size batteries.


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I can vouch for the Trangia cooker. Tehy are lightweight & the metho lasts for a long while & is easy to transport/

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Spooled1

Sulo thats not the kind of link I was looking for :shock: now I can't get the sound of banjos out of my head and the sound of some guy yelling "squeel like a pig boy, squeel like a pig" :wink: I don't want to be the fat guy 

Youv'e got a point Phoenix, I know plenty of people in that district that would meet us with extra suplies for the treck.

Jeffo do you know what one of those trangia cookers are worth?

Thanks again for the imput  nodds


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi Nodds
You can pick up a Simon brand metho cooker a lot cheaper than the Trangia. I've used one for a while and they work as well. The Trangia does come with cooking pots etc.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

You idiot squizy :lol: 
but ya got a point


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

Sounds like a great trip. On the trangia front I got an exact copy new on e-bay for half the price. Came with pots and pan, the works. They are such a brilliant and simple design that the rip off works just as well as the original.

Regards

Anthony


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

I haven't heard anyone mention the Foxtel dish?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

I said in another post I would send pics of my hiking gear. Well as I am packing mine I thought I could get some now and post on this thread


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Occy for the bloody imput and yep there will be a lot of bloody trolling. If you feel the bloody Mary river yaktrecking bug you are more than bloody welcome to bloody join us :wink:

Bloody cheers  nodds


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

ManjiMike that looks very light weight and compacked. Did you get the cooking gear from a camping store or an adventure (moutain climbing) hiking outlet?

cheers nodds


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

PeterJ said:


> You idiot squizy :lol:
> but ya got a point


Why not a kayak camping trailer... sort of like the 4WD camping trailers 4WDrivers tow around with a pop up tent and all your camping gear in tow 

I can just visualise it... no space problems    

Seriously though....
I'm doing a trip up the Shoalhaven this weekend and I'm packing really lite weight.

2 person lite weight Macpac tent
3/4 self inflating mattress
down sleeping bag
small gas stove plus 250g gas cylinder
single pot/fry pan lid
water bag
water filter / purifier
thermals and a single change of clothes
food
LED torch
First Aid kit
EPIRB, Whistle, PFD

Fish Finder / Sounder
and most importantly fishing gear!


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

can anyone post some pics of their yaks all loaded up please? do u tie stuff all around it and wrap it in tarps or something? i have lots of space in my hatches in my yak but some don't have much internal space at all.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

While written for Bushwalking and Camping any one thinking of lightweight options should try and get a copy of......Paddy Pallin's Bushwalking and Camping

Its been constantly printed and updated since 1933 and is loaded with info from equipment, food recipes, first aid and heaps of other interesting subjects

Most good libraries have a copy [my first reading before buying my own copy] and you can buy it at Paddy Pallin stores and most camping stores

Highly recommended as a reading must, as its Aussie type info and relevent to all our climate situations around the country, and has no advertising of products through the articles


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Nods,

I picked up a trangia basic model for $109. Not sure what the imitiation ones are like, but the ones I saw in the camping stores didn't copme close. The ebay ones might be ok i'm not sure.

I have started mine in high wind / rain etc & have had no problems

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of Trangia - especially considering the heavily inflated prices that you pay in this country. Bloody madness.

Before taking any type of petroleum based fuel in a kayak - I'd test to see what might happen if some was spilt on the kayak itself. Certain chemical's found in such fuels will react with a kayak and the results could be a long walk home.

Think about it.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

I have red about the first aid kid but have not seen any mention of what is in the first aid kid. Do you guys plan on giving the police /fire dept. a summery of when you are supposed to report in at certain stops, or are you guys planning on just going blind.


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Nodds said:


> ManjiMike that looks very light weight and compacked. Did you get the cooking gear from a camping store or an adventure (moutain climbing) hiking outlet?
> 
> cheers nodds


G'day Nodds,
The stove is a Kovea Ti weighs 88gm and cost $65 from Mainpeak but probably avail at many camping stores.
The pot was the top of a 2pce set ex usa $16 but have seen it in Snowgum for $59!! I made the lid from 0.5 Al and coated trace 4 handle :lol:

The cosy is made by gluing alfoil to an old mattress; then cut and glue pieces to make a snug fit over pot and lid.

I only cook at night, and all the ingredients are in freezer bags. The bag with contents is sat inside the cosy. Bring 500ml water to the boil (4-5mins) and then pour into freezer bag and stiruntil all mixed. twist top of bag and put cosy lid on and let sit for 20 -25 mins. I generally put the pot back on to make a cuppa and get my bed and tent ready while I am waiting. I eat the tucker directly from the bag and put the empty in my rubbish bag. NO WASHING UP - NO STIRRING & SIMMERING and the food is still almost to hot eat.

The round windscreen is 0.5 Al and clips onto the gas burner legs and helps the water boil quicker. I can boil more than 30 lots of 500ml with one cylinder making it a lot lighter than using metho.

The firebox is made of Ti and is a backup and I just use leaves and twigs. It is also a 2nd windbreak for the gas stove.

I only take a lexan spoon, cut smaller not for weight but to fit into the pot.

Hope that is all understandable and helpful,
Cheers Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are further pics of my hiking gear with my version of the Nimblewill Nomad stove made from Titanium sheet -
http://my.opera.com/Manjimike/albums/show.dml?id=403662

here is link to original version and many other types of stove- 
http://wings.interfree.it/html/main.html

I would advise against using gal iron because of the possible fumes

Cheers Mike


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

My Kayak Camping gear consists of;

*Accommodation*
Twin Hooped Emphatex bivi bag - compresses to the size of a rugby ball
Softi Sleeping Bag - compresses to the size of a rugby ball
Mountain Designs self-inflating mattress
Small hammock - used on occasion

*Catering*
Small gas stove - colman
Small set of pans + washing stuff
Water Purifier
Small plastic bottle of olive oil
Mixed herbs
Olives
Figs
Dates
Salt & Papper
Tin Foil
Mixed bag of munchies
Ingredients for meals (usually less than 6-8 per meal, all can be easily cooked in one pan)

*Personal Hygiene*
Small bag of various items
Towel

*Clothes*
Change of Clothes - usually one to wear whilst paddling, something to sleep in and a change for at the camp site.

*First Aid Kit*
_________________


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Just to add to the list some MUST haves for me are 
1- a seat with a backrest......I use a thermarest matress with a chair kit so it doubles as my sleeping mat
2- espresso machine 
3- super thin flexable cutting board to get my food off the ground.
4-a pair of dry thermals even for summer.
5 Thongs.
6- Short wave radio for 2 weather reports per day.


----------

